# Side Pilar wavey



## Tesla 2020 (Aug 3, 2021)

Anyone Else have a waves appearance to the lateral Pilar?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Clearly covered under warranty assuming that you're under 50K miles. Unless they claim accidental damage; is that an impact crack I see near the bottom?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That's caused by the adhesive from the delivery plastic that protects it from scratches (you can see a piece of it at the bottom of the pillar - pull that off!) - clean that up with an alcohol and water mix.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Not sure which - but one of the two above. If the film wasn't left on, which should pull right off, then it is an easy warranty claim. That isn't right, either way.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah, now that I look again, I'm with @JasonF, plastic film.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I had the plastic film left on my drivers B pillar just like the OP, looked all bubbly and not at all like film. Service center said I should look harder for corner to pull off and they were right. I pulled if off, moved on


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

This guy posted this all over social media, before it was pointed out repeatedly that it was just the plastic film that needed to be removed. He's acknowledged it elsewhere, but not here yet.


----------

